# Insane Bass Playing!



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## AySay (Apr 5, 2009)

holy shitcheese!!

That neck is huge!
This is one instance where I think Bass is cooler than guitar...but just this once...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 5, 2009)

haha, i remember seeing that on youtube and thinking HOW THE FUCK DOES A HUMAN DO THAT?!

i mean, it's just ridiculous! it's got 10 strings! and a humongous bass scale length! it shouldn't be possible, but there he is, shredding like a fuckball!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

And he build the instrument


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats about the maddest thing I've seen in weeks, holy shit o.0


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 5, 2009)

CAN WORDS REALLY DESCRIBE WHAT I AM FEELING RIGHT NOW?!!! I THINK NOT. amazing!!! nothing short of amazing. i mean this guy redefines talent. 


ok i tried, but still failed to verbalize the shock


----------



## Ruins (Apr 5, 2009)

nice skills, beautiful instrument but what a horrible music.... ah welll


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd be intrigued to hear that just by itself, without the background music. Definately is an impressive sight to behold.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 5, 2009)

wow, that's incredible


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

his myspace, awesome music 



VIRAEMIA (NEW SONG/LAYOUT!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 5, 2009)

I did not know you could sweep pick with your fingers


----------



## DemiseJosh (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn pretty damn good but I don't think he's all that amazing I'll hqv to check out his trqcie and see more but I wasn't super impressed but at the same time in no way is he bad at all haha he's really good and his base is sweet.

Check out max coley new also very good we have to get some more videos of him tho then the ones we have but if interested give it a listen


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I did not know you could sweep pick with your fingers



oh yes, they do that in classical guitar, I'm sure he has some classical guitar training in his fingers....


----------



## Mazzakazza (Apr 5, 2009)

He actually manages to stand up with that thing? 
Great playing, but I wonder if he can actually reach frets 1-3?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> oh yes, they do that in classical guitar, I'm sure he has some classical guitar training in his fingers....



I always wanted to play classical


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not worthy
I'm not worthy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, i believe i was just pwned several times over.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 6, 2009)

Dayum. Do want. It looks kind of like a Conklin.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 6, 2009)

That was cool, but i was hoping to see him do more than playing the guitar part an octave lower. Still pretty crazy


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 6, 2009)

a fuckin 10 string bass, holy crap

tech death on a 10 string bass, I'm absolutely floored


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 6, 2009)

Fair enough that is pretty mad playing technically, but where is the music?
I used to be really into Death Metal not that long ago but I dunno, so much of it just sounds like noise to me latley that I've not heard one new DM band that I've liked in the past year and a half.


----------



## Ruins (Apr 6, 2009)

that's my problem with it as well. i am blown away with the technical skills but where is the music? it just sounds just like another noise band.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 8, 2009)

While I appreciate the technique and the beautiful bass, I don't dig the music very much.


----------



## Chritar (Apr 8, 2009)

shiiit, that guys good


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 15, 2009)

Ruins said:


> nice skills, beautiful instrument but what a horrible music.... ah welll



Indeed boring - but nice skills....



Ror3h said:


> Fair enough that is pretty mad playing technically, but where is the music?
> I used to be really into Death Metal not that long ago but I dunno, so much of it just sounds like noise to me latley that I've not heard one new DM band that I've liked in the past year and a half.



Then put on some of the old stuff.... Deicide - Legion perhaps... Or Grave- Soulless...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 15, 2009)

Dwellingers said:


> Indeed boring - but nice skills....
> 
> 
> 
> Then put on some of the old stuff.... Deicide - Legion perhaps... Or Grave- Soulless...



The skills aren't in quesiton but listening to their guitar player as well its just s repetitive bunch of stereotypical sweep picking with a few taps through in for good measure, then some staid rhythm guitar we've heard before. 

When there's proportionately more lead in a song than rhythm and these "songs" consist of mindless fretwanking for the virtually the entire duration under the excuse of being "Tech DM" I just get awfully bored....and not a little scathing  

By all means, be technical. There are endless possibilities to display that prowess with inventive harmonic and rhythmic devices while retaining the velocity (if thats so important) without endless shredding.

Now Deicide, they _are_ class.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 15, 2009)

Wasn't digging the music, but was really fun to watch, reminded me more of someone playing a Warr Guitar or Chapman Stick than a bass. Very interesting to see it in action. Think that he'd have gotten a bit more out of that bit if he'd have had a bit more variation to what he was doing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 15, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> The skills aren't in quesiton but listening to their guitar player as well its just s repetitive bunch of stereotypical sweep picking with a few taps through in for good measure, then some staid rhythm guitar we've heard before.
> 
> When there's proportionately more lead in a song than rhythm and these "songs" consist of mindless fretwanking for the virtually the entire duration under the excuse of being "Tech DM" I just get awfully bored....and not a little scathing
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, check out Origin, extremely memorable riffs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2009)

man i fuckin' suck...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I know what you mean, check out Origin, extremely memorable riffs.



I'll give them a listen, cheers 

(and man, I'm King of the Typos this evening  )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I know what you mean, check out Origin, extremely memorable riffs.



i second that. i saw them live. all i can say is WOW. and their drummer does a sick gravity blast.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 15, 2009)

Ruins said:


> nice skills, beautiful instrument but what a horrible music.... ah welll


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 15, 2009)

Viraemia is one of my favorite bands

amazing bassist/guitarist/tappist


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 15, 2009)

That is REALLY crazy! Love it!


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy chops Batman!


----------



## awesomeaustin (May 6, 2009)

awesome lookin bass, crazy that he made that!


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 6, 2009)

thats not a bass...
It's a space station


----------

